# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  معرفی GlassFish Application Server

## saeed_Z_F

سلام

در این مقاله قابلیت ها و مشخصات  GlassFish Application Server آمده است .
GlassFish اپن سورس می باشد و بسیاری از قابلیتهای Application server های تجاری را دارد . 

http://java.sun.com/developer/techni...enforBusiness/

----------


## Aidin

glassfish رو چطور میشه add کرد به netbeans
(من با ubuntu کار میکنم)

----------


## saeed_Z_F

> glassfish رو چطور میشه add کرد به netbeans
> (من با ubuntu کار میکنم)


سلام
اگه Netbeans را با فرمت فایلهای deb توی ubuntu نصب کردی .باید GlassFish رو از سایتش دانلود کنی و نصب کنی بعدش به Netbeans معرفیش کنید .
اگرم که Netbeans رو از سایت خود netbeans.org دانلود کردید GlassFish رو همراه خودش داره .

https://glassfish.dev.java.net/

----------


## Aidin

> سلام
> اگه Netbeans را با فرمت فایلهای deb توی ubuntu نصب کردی .باید GlassFish رو از سایتش دانلود کنی و نصب کنی *بعدش به Netbeans معرفیش کنید* .
> اگرم که Netbeans رو از سایت خود netbeans.org دانلود کردید GlassFish رو همراه خودش داره .
> 
> https://glassfish.dev.java.net/


 
فکر کنم من هم همین رو پرسیدم ؟
چطور معرفی کنم ؟
توی Add server وقتی مسیر Glassfish رو معرفی میکنم بعدش مسیر فایلها رو میخواد که هر مسیری بهش میدم قبول نمیکنه و میگه invalid هستش

----------


## Aidin

در ضمن فکر نمیکنم از سایت sun بشه مستقیم دانلود کرد Prox** سرور ها هم دانلود فایل رو یا قبول نمیکنن (با حجم بالا) یا اینکه از Resume پشتیبانی نمیکنن

----------


## saeed_Z_F

> فکر کنم من هم همین رو پرسیدم ؟
> چطور معرفی کنم ؟
> توی Add server وقتی مسیر Glassfish رو معرفی میکنم بعدش مسیر فایلها رو میخواد که هر مسیری بهش میدم قبول نمیکنه و میگه invalid هستش


سلام

مسیر چه فایلهای رو میخاد ؟

----------


## handinux

دوست عزیز لطف می کنید تکنولوژی هایی که این AppServer پشتیبانی می کند را یک شرح مختصر بدهید؟
ممنونم

----------


## saeed_Z_F

> دوست عزیز لطف می کنید تکنولوژی هایی که این AppServer پشتیبانی می کند را یک شرح مختصر بدهید؟
> ممنونم


سلام
تا جایی که من می دونم GlassFish یک Application Server است که بطور کامل با تکنولوژیJava EE 5 سازگاره . اما یه جاهایی خوتدم که میشه برنامه های PHP یا JRuby رو هم بر روی اون Deploy کرد .
من لینکای اونارو میزارم خودتون یه نگاه بندازید .
http://recompile.net/2006/11/how_to_...n_rails_a.html
http://blogs.sun.com/arungupta/entry...lassfish_again

----------


## Aidin

*Step 1* انتخاب GlassFish V2
*Step 2* وقتی میخواد Domain رو Register کنه گزینه 4 رو انتخاب میکنم (اولی رو نمیشه انتخاب کرد چون و لیست Domain هاش هیچی نیست)
*Step 3* مسیر Domain Folder رو میخواد که هر مسیری میدم میگه Invalid هستش

حالا این یه مشکل ، یه مشکل دیگه هم امروز اضافه شد
خواستم این Tomcat لعنتی رو نصب کنم که Netbeans اینطوری شد :
_< عکس رو کجا باید upload کنم ؟ >_
تمام محتویات داخل پنجره رفته  و فقط یه پنجره خالی نمایش میده وقتی اجراش میکنم

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام

من فکر می کنم مشکل اینه که شما Netbeans رو با پکیج deb نصب کردید . من توی لینوکس دبیان این کار رو کردم تقریبا همین مشکلاتی رو که گفتید داشتم .
به نظر من یا صبر کنید پکیج deb برای Glassfish در سایت اوبونتو اضافه بشه یا اینکه خودتون Netbeans رو دانلود و نصب کنید .
البته مطمئنا راه های دیگری هم هست که شاید بهتر باشه ولی چون من زیاد از لینوکس سررشته ندارم بیشتر از این نمی تونم راه نماییتون کنم .

----------


## Aidin

ممنون
مرجع خوبی برای آموزش Web Application با جاوا و Netbeans سراغ دارین ؟

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام

علاوه بر کتابهای خوبی که در بازار وجود داره من این دو لینک رو معرفی می کنم :

1- http://java.sun.com/javaee/5/docs/tutorial/doc/ این سایت مرجع رسمی سان برای آموزش JavaEE 5 است که تمامی مثالهاش با Netbeans 

2- دومیشم سایت Netbeans است که مقالات آموزشی خوبی برای تولید Web application با Netbeans دارد .http://www.netbeans.org/kb/index.html

----------


## sphere

> سلام
> 
> در این مقاله قابلیت ها و مشخصات GlassFish Application Server آمده است .
> GlassFish اپن سورس می باشد و بسیاری از قابلیتهای Application server های تجاری را دارد . 
> 
> http://java.sun.com/developer/techni...enforBusiness/


پس Axis , Java WSDP  ???

الان گفته شده که JWSDP متوقف شده و با این جایگزین شده.

اگر کسی با هردو کار کرده سوالم اینه: چقدر شباهت دارند ( از نظر کدنویسی و ... یعنی اگر نشستیم و همچنان به مطالعه Axis , ... ادامه دادیم و یک ماه بعد همglassfish  رو نصب کردیم آیا با اونچه که از jwsdp , axis یاد گرفته ایم میشود کاری با glass fish انجام داد یا اینکه باید مجددا از ابتدا به آشنایی  پرداخت ؟

----------


## Cold.82

من از کتاب Java EE 5 Development using GlassFish Application Server استفاده می کنم مال انتشارات packt هست کتاب مناسبیه

----------

